# Preparing to move to USA - I-130 Question



## ksharp (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My wife holds dual American (by birth) and Canadian (immigrated at age 5) citizenship. We live in Canada with our two sons (who also hold dual citizenship). We are preparing to move to the US to be closer to her family. I only hold Canadian citizenship, so we are completing the I-130 so that I can obtain permanent resident status.

However, we still live abroad so one part of the form is causing us...confusion. For instance, line 18 requests an "Address in the United States where your relative intends to live". We haven't moved yet, so we have no idea what to enter...

Are we going about this the right way - should we acquire the visa first, and then worry about moving/employment/etc.? We are still a few months from even putting our house on the market...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The sponsor has to reside in the US.
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## ksharp (Jan 21, 2013)

That seems wrong, there are instructions for the petitioner to file the I-130 while living abroad. From the link you sent:

"In certain circumstances, a U.S. citizen living abroad can file an immigrant visa petition outside of the United States."

USCIS also auto-replied to my inquiry: If you are a U.S. citizen residing in Canada, you must file with the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) lockbox facility in Chicago. 

So it seems I can file the form. I just want to know whether or not I should that blank...or put To Be Determined...or attach an explanation...or whatever...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the US citizen spouse is the sponsor, I believe they are required to have some arrangements made for living accommodation when they arrive in the US. The US spouse also has to have the financial means to sponsor their spouse - or else arrange for a co-sponsor, who does have to be resident in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

